# Wanna be a fulltime furry



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 10, 2009)

Who of you out here want if you can chose become a fulltime furry??


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2009)

I can't imagine myself wearing a fursuit in school classes. :3


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2009)

Only if your self-employed and make money online 24/7 at home.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> Who of you out here want if you can chose become a fulltime furry??



Well i already fell that i am, however in this case ad in this world we live on that could be a little difficult for some.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 10, 2009)

Fur suitin is more like probably a once a week thing at most. Sure it can be fun, but you'll start sweating after a few minuets. 
Plus, suits seem a bit heavy so you might tire out Fast.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats OP, I hate furries even more now....

:Ã­


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Fur suitin is more like probably a once a week thing at most. Sure it can be fun, but you'll start sweating after a few minuets.
> Plus, suits seem a bit heavy so you might tire out Fast.



Well have yet to know, however you don't have to suit to feel a furry. however it depends what being furry means to the individual because i have heard a score of reasons.


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 10, 2009)

No, and here's why:
Fursuit + Working on bike = Hours of trying to get grease and stuff off.
Fursuit + Welding = Flaming Furry


----------



## Furlone (Oct 10, 2009)

A real life furry, with real fur and all, maybe. But if we were "real" furries we wouldn't even notice it. So in other words No.


----------



## Dass (Oct 10, 2009)

There are so many things that would simultaneously be. Many of them ending in weird. Haven't got a clue.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 10, 2009)

Wouldn't one get excessively sweaty and/or stinky from being in a suit all the time? I mean, how are you gonna bathe with that thing on?


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> No, and here's why:
> Fursuit + Working on bike = Hours of trying to get grease and stuff off.
> Fursuit + Welding = Flaming Furry



So a greasy burning hot cougar cat...that sounds erm... wow XD.
Yeah not a good combo.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 10, 2009)

This is more like a question of "Do you want to die of heatstroke?" and the answer is definitely no. Hell, you get so far as heat exhaustion, you'll be puking in your suit. Delightful.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 10, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> No, and here's why:
> 
> Fursuit + Welding = Flaming Furry



I've seen plenty of flaming furries before...

*ducks*


----------



## Toaster (Oct 10, 2009)

i want to see moar flaming furries.........


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 10, 2009)

Ornias said:


> i want to see moar flaming furries.........




I hope we're both referring to the same kind of 'flaming'....


----------



## Aurali (Oct 10, 2009)

define full time furry.

I mean, I'd so be a furry 40 hours a week if I got paid for it.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 10, 2009)

we are not furfag. stop thinking gay thoughts.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 10, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I mean, I'd so be a furry 40 hours a week if I got paid for it.



This.


----------



## feathery (Oct 10, 2009)

Ornias said:


> i want to see moar flaming furries.........



Well you are the grand regal toaster.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 11, 2009)

English is friend yours is. :V


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 11, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> Who of you out here want if you can chose become a fulltime furry??



Yes, besides if it pays I could use the money for a college.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I'd pass. 

Unless I got money for it, like El- uh Aurali said.


----------



## Corto (Oct 11, 2009)

Dont post image macros


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yes, besides if it pays I could use the money for a college.



Yes if you would it pays, i whas discoverd by a entertaiment agency, they ask me if they can hire my for shop openings, tv work, theme parks etc, i say yes to them in a meanwhile thay have so much work for me trough europe that i quit school and g on with this work.
and last year i replaced all my clothens for fur suits ( at one moment i own more suits than clothens hi ) and now days i am dressed 24/7 in fur. 

but for you look in the states for an agency may be in hollywood or so, the disney parks and ask for work and you will go.

Sandra-kim


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

hmm I assume you take it off at night xD


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 11, 2009)

i would lvoe to if i had a fursuit X.X


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd do it for like a day and film it for the lolz. I hope you're not serious though.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 11, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> Yes if you would it pays, i whas discoverd by a entertaiment agency, they ask me if they can hire my for shop openings, tv work, theme parks etc, i say yes to them in a meanwhile thay have so much work for me trough europe that i quit school and g on with this work.
> and last year i replaced all my clothens for fur suits ( at one moment i own more suits than clothens hi ) and now days i am dressed 24/7 in fur.
> 
> but for you look in the states for an agency may be in hollywood or so, the disney parks and ask for work and you will go.
> ...



U Quit school? Shouldn't u go back and finish school? Finishing school means better opertunities open up. Better jobs=more money u get paid. Not saying ur job is bad Sandra but still.
I would love to have the same job as u and I mean really love to have the same job and peform and get paid for it, but if work interfered with my school work I'd quit the job not school. School may be boring in all but still u should finish it, in my opinion.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 11, 2009)

First of all theme parks generally hire based on your size so you can wear their suit. second quitting school is generally a very bad idea, particularly for entertainment. As soon as that dries up you are left with nothing, at least after school you have a degree that you can apply to things. 
That being said, I love fursuiting, I fursuit around town at random, and volunteering at kids events and such. The heat isn't so bad with lots of breaks and water, so maybe you're smart enough for that, but the nasty crap that must be attaching to you is disgusting. the level of ick that accumulates and will be sticking to your body is disgusting and I have no idea how you could stand it all day every day unless you are taking several showers throughout the day.


----------



## feathery (Oct 11, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> i would lvoe to if i had a fursuit X.X



Then save up get pay pal and find a maker.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Fursuit + Welding = Flaming Furry


 
That would be fucking hilarious and cool at the same time XD


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> That would be fucking hilarious and cool at the same time XD



Not really  i would smell like death, or a good meal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 12, 2009)

feathery said:


> Not really  i would smell like death, or a good meal.



mmmm barbeque chicken.


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> mmmm barbeque chicken.



Xvx dont be gettin any ideas, i am not voreable when cooked i taste bad!


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

This isn't something I'd do, I mean I guess fursuits would be fun every now and then but not full time.


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 12, 2009)

If it was feasible for me to go Fulltime 24/7 I would. But the problem is I'll be ruining suits at work, possibly becoming a flaming fur, and some places don't allow outside costumes (with the occasional exception) like the amusement park I go to. But for now I am still waiting on my Fursuit.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 12, 2009)

*rolls up newspaper and smacks* no!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

feathery said:


> Xvx dont be gettin any ideas, i am not voreable when cooked i taste bad!


 
but me loves fried chicken...I'm addicted to it @_@


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> but me loves fried chicken...I'm addicted to it @_@



Then make it quick D: I don't wanna feel the pains. 
x3 um yeah not many can be a FTF for many obvious reasons.As for me already feel i am, in suit however i would push to the most time possible of being immersed in it to give myself the true feel of who and what i am.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

feathery said:


> Then make it quick D: I don't wanna feel the pains.
> x3 um yeah not many can be a FTF for many obvious reasons.As for me already feel i am, in suit however i would push to the most time possible of being immersed in it to give myself the true feel of who and what i am.


 
lol I'm just messing around but I do loves me some fried chicken =P~
Anyhow your cool so you don't have to worry about being cooked :3


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 12, 2009)

Wearing a fursuit ALL the time would take the novelty and the fun out of it. Its fun because its fresh and different whenever you get to become that character. Wearing as every day clothing would make it the same old mundane routine for someone.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 13, 2009)

what nice 5 people wants to be a fulltime furry, i would say go do it live your live trow your clothens away just like me and be a fulltime furry and i must say from a year own experiance it's great , i woudl not going back to my old life with clothens 

sandra-kim


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 13, 2009)

It amazes me that at page two, people still reply to this Troll thread.


----------



## feathery (Oct 13, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> It amazes me that at page two, people still reply to this Troll thread.



What makes it so trolly?


----------



## Geek (Oct 13, 2009)

This is not a troll thread, it realy made be courious about the idea of being a full time furry. I support the idea only if your a self-employer, one who have no financial problem or make money online at home. I don't support the idea of being a furry 24/7 if your poor, employed or worst unemployed or make no living whatsoever...


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 13, 2009)

..?!

Sandra-Kim is a /troll/. 

 Questions about fur suits made out of real fur? Wearing fursuits 24-7? the general air about her?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> ..?!
> 
> Sandra-Kim is a /troll/.
> 
> Questions about fur suits made out of real fur? Wearing fursuits 24-7? the general air about her?!


 
she could be a troll but if not that then she needs help >.>


----------



## feathery (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> she could be a troll but if not that then she needs help >.>



Well ts topic is interesting so i say no troll and if so that's one interesting troll.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

feathery said:


> Well ts topic is interesting so i say no troll and if so that's one interesting troll.


 
No normal person can go to work in their suit (unless they are a mascot or something) but then don't you have to take a shower when you get home and eat and what not and dont you have to wash those things are else they smell...I just can't see someone doing that cause thats way too much work D:

They'd have to be the ultimate social outcast with no real life what so ever to remain in fantasy land acting like an anthro >.<


----------



## Geek (Oct 13, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> ..?!
> 
> Sandra-Kim is a /troll/.
> 
> Questions about fur suits made out of real fur? Wearing fursuits 24-7? the general air about her?!


That's not trolling.

Maybe she want to express her fetish or she's probably looking for an open-minded guy like me who accept her fantasy. 

I would feel the same way if i had nobody to talk to about my fantasy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> That's not trolling.
> 
> Maybe she want to express her fetish or she's probably looking for an open-minded guy like me who accept her fantasy.
> 
> I would feel the same way if i had nobody to talk to about my fantasy.


 
hmm you do have a point there :|


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> No normal person can go to work in their suit (unless they are a mascot or something) but then don't you have to take a shower when you get home and eat and what not and dont you have to wash those things are else they smell...I just can't see someone doing that cause thats way too much work D:
> 
> They'd have to be the ultimate social outcast with no real life what so ever to remain in fantasy land acting like an anthro >.<




Acting like an anthro for a job would make my tail wag. Come on acting like an anthro for a job would be amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 13, 2009)

I honestly don't see how people think shes a Troll...I don't see anything she has said that goes to the term Trolling, Who knows it may be true? We wouldn't know even if it was true I can agree who the hell does that...But everyone is different and everyone looks at this differently but my point is this isnt a troll I think people are trolling her LOL

Thats just me though


----------



## Zhael (Oct 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Acting like an anthro for a job would make my tail wag. Come on acting like an anthro for a job would be amazing in my opinion.


Go work in Disney Work.


Anyway, I wouldn't mind it, but it would be such a hassle everyday.  I would love to do it, but, practically, it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Acting like an anthro for a job would make my tail wag. Come on acting like an anthro for a job would be amazing in my opinion.


 
Well I guess everyone likes something different, I couldn't do it, my masculinity goes flying out the window not to mention my family would more or less kick me out the house acting like that :\


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 13, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Go work in Disney Work.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't mind it, but it would be such a hassle everyday.  I would love to do it, but, practically, it's a recipe for disaster.



I might just do that, if they paid me to wear my fursuit at Disney world. ;p


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 14, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> ..?!
> 
> Sandra-Kim is a /troll/.
> 
> Questions about fur suits made out of real fur? Wearing fursuits 24-7? the general air about her?!




I honestly don't get that impression myself- seems more like a lifestyle kinda choice she's made.   I don't know how comfortable or practical it would be (after 4+ hours in-suit I'm ready to get the hell out, cool down and take a shower, myself!) but there's no accounting for what other people may deem acceptable or enjoyable.

If she's happy doing it, earns a living doing it and manages somehow to not smell like a gymnasium locker room, hey, go for it, I say!.


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 14, 2009)

What a various reactions here First of all THANK you for it.
My opinion is that i live my life i,m a individual person who's not a duc that walks in the line of the socity i dare to let the people see the real me the real Sandra Kim what is in my mind i let see that i'm happy that i have repalced all my clothens for fursuits.
What i think about the people who dislike my lifstyle to be the real me the real person , from those people that think de normal wear the clothens who every body wear, wear jeans , shirts, the people who that find that i sould must do thy are poor they dra not to let the people see how they are thier real selfs , in my eyes the live in a complete scene with the best actress in it them selfes they do what the socity expect of them, in my eyes they are poor.


Sandra- Kim

By the way i got a phone call from my suit maker, my coyote suit made of real coyote fur is ready it goes tomorrow with the post to me i can't wait


----------



## Geek (Oct 14, 2009)

I love it! You motivate me.

All this is great but I just hope you make a living out of it. I would suggest you to start a website about fursuits and earn money by advertising google ads and youtube videos by spreading the word how terrible it is to be human! Think about it! You will be an online celebrity like the angry video game nerd and chris pirillo !

You are different and special! It's perfect!


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

She's not a troll, she's just a furry.  Sometimes it's difficult (if not impossible) to tell the difference.

On topic, no, I would not be interested in this.  Dressing up, for me, is restricted to Halloween and special occasions (such as football games, promotions for my sorority,  birthday parties for my younger family members, etc).  I enjoy my career choice and I love to get _dirty_, to be honest--I can't wear a suit to the farm or in the river.  

And I do genuinely love the feeling of playing a character that I don't every day.  If I wore a costume for a living, it would take away the "specialness" of it for me.  Fantasy is nice, but only because it's a special escape.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> She's not a troll, she's just a furry. Sometimes it's difficult (if not impossible) to tell the difference.
> 
> On topic, no, I would not be interested in this. Dressing up, for me, is restricted to Halloween and special occasions (such as football games, promotions for my sorority, birthday parties for my younger family members, etc). I enjoy my career choice and I love to get _dirty_, to be honest--I can't wear a suit to the farm or in the river.
> 
> And I do genuinely love the feeling of playing a character that I don't every day. If I wore a costume for a living, it would take away the "specialness" of it for me. Fantasy is nice, but only because it's a special escape.


 
Sweet Nylak is back, I missed ya XP


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not sure, I would love to have alot of fursuits, but I would never be able to wear them outside because I live in Texas.  If I lived in like Alaska maybe, but then again Sarah Palin might put me as a decoration over her mantel.


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 15, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure, I would love to have alot of fursuits, but I would never be able to wear them outside because I live in Texas.  If I lived in like Alaska maybe, but then again Sarah Palin might put me as a decoration over her mantel.


you could make a good rug too


----------



## scrumpet (Oct 15, 2009)

i pooped :3c


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 15, 2009)

See if I was an all the time furry or anthropomorphic animal person I would have the furry community because we sort of make it look cool. I assume that being an anthropomorphic animal person would be terrible


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> Sandra- Kim
> 
> By the way i got a phone call from my suit maker, my coyote suit made of real coyote fur is ready it goes tomorrow with the post to me i can't wait



-cry-


Why you do this?!?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

Being a full-time furry would demand a lot of time put into haunting a lot of fursites and Furchats on the internet, as well as attenting Every furcon on the western Hemisphere.

I wouldn't want to become someone who has to put that much effort into an online thing. At most, I am willing to make fursuits....that's all.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Being a full-time furry would demand a lot of time put into haunting a lot of fursites and Furchats on the internet, as well as attenting Every furcon on the western Hemisphere.
> 
> I wouldn't want to become someone who has to put that much effort into an online thing. At most, I am willing to make fursuits....that's all.


 

...but your an elf à² _à²


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 15, 2009)

Why isn't there an option saying:

"This is an idiotic idea and the OP should probably kill himself."


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> ...but your an elf à² _à²



Don't you have like an interspecies gang bang to attend?

I know you foxes whore yourselves with such activites.

 I kid. :}


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

I really think you are taking it a little far, Sandra.

I can only think of the sweat and grime that builds up in your suits, the cost of having to constantly have them dry cleaned, the hassle that the paws will give you when doing everyday things, trying to eat/drink out of the head, using the bathroom..

Plus you're getting a suit made completely out of coyote fur? Do you even know about getting a suit made entirely out of real fur? The stink, the way they easily break down, the fur that constantly sheds that cannot grow back (so soon the thing will be bald if it doesn't break down completely), the animals that were skinned? Granted, I'm not PETA by a long run, but I still do not advocate the wear of real fur. I can't imagine the price you paid for the real fur and not the cheaper fake kind.

I agree with everyone, that the novelty of wearing a fursuit every day will ruin the novelty of it.

I also agree with the people here that you are just trying to get a rise out of us. Trying to get people to pay attention to you for doing something out of the ordinary, even for a furry. Plus the fact that you have constant typing errors, misspelling 'clothing' as 'clothen' every single time, makes me think you're still in grade school.

If you truly are serious about this, then by all means, stew in your own sweat for a while, and we'll see how long this phase lasts.

TEAL DEER


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't you have like an interspecies gang bang to attend?
> 
> I know you foxes whore yourselves with such activites.


 
lol most might do this but not me, I'm a loner and most other fox furs are annoying :V


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol most might do this but not me, I'm a loner and most other fox furs are annoying :V



As it should be.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Nylak said:


> She's not a troll, she's just a furry.  Sometimes it's difficult (if not impossible) to tell the difference.
> 
> On topic, no, I would not be interested in this.  Dressing up, for me, is restricted to Halloween and special occasions (such as football games, promotions for my sorority,  birthday parties for my younger family members, etc).  I enjoy my career choice and I love to get _dirty_, to be honest--I can't wear a suit to the farm or in the river.
> 
> And I do genuinely love the feeling of playing a character that I don't every day.  If I wore a costume for a living, it would take away the "specialness" of it for me.  Fantasy is nice, but only because it's a special escape.



No she really does seem to be a troll. I've seen it before. Pretending to be something inane or claiming to do inane things, for the lulz, and to build a fan-base....slow enough to not catch on.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> No she really does seem to be a troll. I've seen it before. Pretending to be something inane or claiming to do inane things, for the lulz, and to build a fan-base....slow enough to not catch on.



How is she a troll?????????


----------



## Uro (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How is she a troll?????????



You should know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> How is she a troll?????????



It should be obvious.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 16, 2009)

Uro said:


> You should know.



?


----------



## Zhael (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucky, I recommend you shut up now; you've inadvertently started a shitstorm.

Anyway, I said I would like to if it was more practical, but it seems like a novelty thing; it'd get annoying as crap after a while.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Oct 16, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Lucky, I recommend you shut up now; you've inadvertently started a shitstorm.
> 
> Anyway, I said I would like to if it was more practical, but it seems like a novelty thing; it'd get annoying as crap after a while.



I'd rather not Zhael. All I am doing is asking how Sandra is a troll.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2009)




----------

